# Song that hits home



## HerToo (Oct 3, 2011)

The Bangles Perform "I'll Never Be Through with You" - YouTube


----------



## Blindasabat (Nov 29, 2011)

So many songs go through my head
1) Ways to be wicked by Lone Justice
"you know so many ways to be wicked but you don't know one little thing about love"
2) suspicious minds --have to edit sorry E
"i'm cuaght in a trap I can't walk out
cause I love my daughter too much"
3) kerosene miranda lambert
"i've given up on love cause love's given up on me"
4)bringing on the heartache. Def lepp
5) go your own way -fleetwood mac


for my daughter
5) you are the light --lone justice
"you are the light in my dark world" that brings tears
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Blindasabat (Nov 29, 2011)

And ofcouse the Gin Blossum's "found out about you" has new meaning
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Blindasabat (Nov 29, 2011)

I've hijacked the thread! This is how I feel most of the time
desire lines by Lush the video has nothing to do just silly amateur stuff better to close your eyes
and listen the music is spot on for my mood
Lush - Desire Lines - YouTube
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## toughmommy (Feb 26, 2011)

"Slow Dancing In A Burning Room" John Mayer

It's not a silly little moment,
It's not the storm before the calm.
This is the deep and dying breath of
This love that we've been working on.

Can't seem to hold you like I want to
So I can feel you in my arms.
Nobody's gonna come and save you,
We pulled too many false alarms.

We're going down,
And you can see it too.
We're going down,
And you know that we're doomed.
My dear,
We're slow dancing in a burning room.

I was the one you always dreamed of,
You were the one I tried to draw.
How dare you say it's nothing to me?
Baby, you're the only light I ever saw.

I'll make the most of all the sadness,
You'll be a ***** because you can.
You try to hit me just to hurt me
So you leave me feeling dirty
Because you can't understand.

We're going down,
And you can see it too.
We're going down,
And you know that we're doomed.
My dear,
We're slow dancing in a burning room.

Go cry about it - why don't you?
Go cry about it - why don't you?
Go cry about it - why don't you?

My dear, we're slow dancing in a burning room,
Burning room,
Burning room,
Burning room,
Burning room.

Don't you think we oughta know by now?
Don't you think we shoulda learned somehow?
Don't you think we oughta know by now?
Don't you think we shoulda learned somehow?
Don't you think we oughta know by now?
Don't you think we shoulda learned somehow?
Don't you think we shoulda learned somehow?
Don't you think we shoulda learned somehow?
Don't you think we shoulda learned somehow?
Don't you think we shoulda learned somehow?


----------



## flashDveloper (Dec 4, 2011)

Above & Beyond ft. Zoe Johnston - Love is Not Enough (Lyrics) - YouTube - my current theme song at the moment...

*Above & Beyond Feat. Zoë Johnston – Love Is Not Enough*

*Lyrics:*
_I’ve had too many, a good cry for you
Well, this is my time to say goodbye to you

In my heart of hearts
I know there’s more love left for you
But love is not enough of light to see the journey through

This is not yours alone, it hurts me too
Please don’t say you don’t care, I know you do

In my heart of hearts
I know there’s more love left for you
Love is not enough of light to see the journey through

Love is not enough for me, if it screams when you hold it
Love is not enough for me, love is hurting if it screams
Oh, if it’s screaming out loud, I’ve been screaming for love

Love is not enough

In my heart of hearts
I know there’s more love left for you
Love is not enough of light to see the journey through

One day you will fly away from here
One day you’ll leave your hurts behind_


----------



## flashDveloper (Dec 4, 2011)

*I Don't Love You Anymore*

Wolfsheim - I don't love you anymore - YouTube

*Lyrics:*
_
I don't understand you saying
"Our seas were always rough!"
We had to make it up someway
But years were not enough

I will not praise the times we had
And won't deny that I feel sad
The silence speaks for you and me
While we're dancing

Ref.:
I don't love you anymore
And we're dancing
You're not the one I'm falling for
But we are dancing

I will not praise the times we had......

Look at what we have today
I can't live without you!
That's not what I want to say
But it seems so true

I will not praise the times we had......

So many good things that we had
(I) Can't help myself... I feel so sad...
I wish that you would speak to me
While we're dancing

Ref.:
I don't love you anymore...._


----------

